# smoke test



## buckplumber (Feb 26, 2013)

can you tell me if i have to block the vent stacks on the roof to do a smoke test? if so then does is come out any traps from the pressure? trying this for the first time for a friend, could use some help please.
thank you


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Your going to need a full and proper intro in the intro section before anybody on here will answer anything seriously. Even then. If you do not or have not made your living doing plumbing you will receive no help.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You need an airtight seal on the vents. You need to stuff some newspaper down the vent as far as it will go ( should only be a few inches to a foot). Then take a piece of string and run it until it touches the newspaper and extend it until it goes out of the top of th vent. Then pour hydro plug cement down the vent to the top of the vent. You can then do your smoke test. When you're all done, use the string to pull the plug of cement out. It will pull right out, easy peasy.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You need an airtight seal on the vents. You need to stuff some newspaper down the vent as far as it will go ( should only be a few inches to a foot). Then take a piece of string and run it until it touches the newspaper and extend it until it goes out of the top of th vent. Then pour hydro plug cement down the vent to the top of the vent. You can then do your smoke test. When you're all done, use the string to pull the plug of cement out. It will pull right out, easy peasy.




What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> You need an airtight seal on the vents. You need to stuff some newspaper down the vent as far as it will go ( should only be a few inches to a foot). Then take a piece of string and run it until it touches the newspaper and extend it until it goes out of the top of th vent. Then pour hydro plug cement down the vent to the top of the vent. You can then do your smoke test. When you're all done, use the string to pull the plug of cement out. It will pull right out, easy peasy.


*That is the most stupid thing I ever heard pour concrete down a vent pipe,
I would use eather jim caps or dollar test plugs to cap off vents and any or drains like you would do for a water test for inspection :thumbsup: 
*


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

buckplumber said:


> can you tell me if i have to block the vent stacks on the roof to do a smoke test? if so then does is come out any traps from the pressure? trying this for the first time for a friend, could use some help please.
> thank you


 U claimed to be a plumber and u asking this???? About a FULL intro??


----------



## buckplumber (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks for the info, i have plenty of plugs and rubber caps, i can just use them. is there any chance of seal under toilet or leakage thru traps


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

buckplumber said:


> thanks for the info, i have plenty of plugs and rubber caps, i can just use them. is there any chance of seal under toilet or leakage thru traps


Nope, yep, maybe,nope... no help without the requested intro as posted in front of you..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

This forum is for proffesional plumbers only! If you are a pro plumber post an intro in the intro thread and we will be glad to help you out!


----------

